# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني >  مالي صبر يا ناس .. عاصي الحلاني

## معاذ ملحم

مالي صبر يا ناس >>> عاصي الحلاني 


 :36 3 13[1]:  Bani Melhem  :36 3 13[1]:

----------


## شمعة امل

روووعه 
merciiiiii

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا على المرور يا أحلى شمعة أمل ... منوره

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ما الي صبر يا ناس فعلا

----------


## معاذ ملحم

:SnipeR (90):  :SnipeR (90):  :SnipeR (90):

----------

